# postpartum pelvic exam?



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

what is the rationale for a pelvic exam PP? my 4 wk check-up is thursday, and i read somewhere that even if you had a c/s, you get a pelvic. why?

i really don't want one. would it be stupid to refuse it? is there some info it could give that's somehow important? i feel so traumatized by the entire birth experience, i don't want anyone near me down there right now, except maybe my husband.

my incision is infected, so i'm already miserable. do i really need a pelvic to add to the fun?







:


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

No, you don't need it and you have every right to refuse it.
I'd say don't go but you should have the infection looked at.
If I were you I wouldn't take my pants off just pull them down enough for him to see the incision so he knows right away you don't want a pelvic. You can wait until your annual PAP.

Keri


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

I got really, really sick two weeks PP. It turned out to just be mastitis, but my OB thought it might be a uterine infection too, so she did a swab off my cervix. I was actually really surprised that the exam didn't hurt at all, even though I had a vaginal birth.

It could be a good idea to have the pelvic exam, especially since you already have an infection that could be spreading to your uterus. But of course you always have the right to decline a medical exam that you don't want.


----------



## pinksprklybarefoot (Jan 18, 2007)

They offered to look at things down there at my pp visit, but they made it sound like if I was feeling good about how things were going, then they didn't really need to look. My midwife also said that it was best to wait six months before having a pap because paps done shortly after birth often have false positives.


----------



## pigpokey (Feb 23, 2006)

Might be useful if you have to take it easy due to some degree of prolapse that may heal better if you don't lift or strain. Even in a c-section, your uterus and bladder can prolapse, I think. I mean, the supports are undermined -- your bladder is cut off your uterus, uterus is lifted out of the abdoment for repair -- right? I'm no expert in c-sections.


----------



## Robinna (Aug 11, 2003)

Sweetie just say no - ita to just pull the front of your pants down so the incision can be checked but unless you're having a problem of some kind there isn't really a real reason for it except to check to see if you're having a problem. My understanding is that the pelvic is intended to confirm that your body is recovering/has recovered normally for that length of time PP eg. pelvic floor strength, uterus has regained its non-pregnant size, etc. If you don't need confirmation of those things then IMO you don't need a pelvic. Your Dr. may give more/better reasons for you to do it, I dunno, but my understanding is that it's just routine, another medicalization of the birth process.

Sending you huge hugs. I know how miserable c/s recovery can be and there's all kinds of moral support coming from me to you.

xo Robin


----------



## SublimeBirthGirl (Sep 9, 2005)

I haven't seen a doctor at all since my UC baby was born 9 months ago. If everything feels okay, why let someone go exploring, that's my philosophy.


----------



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

thanks for the responses. my incision is iffy (actually saw the doc about it today) but insides-wise i feel okay--no more cramping, very little lochia. we even tried having sex a couple days ago and it stung/felt tight, but wasn't painful per se. so i'm not worried...

based on these answers, i think i'll just tell the doc i'd rather not. he knows my history and will probably understand why.


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

I NEVER had a pelvic after any of my births. I had to go in to get my staples taken out. I just hoped up & pulled my pants down to below my incision. Noone cared. If you don't want a pelvic, don't have one. Good luck & I hope your infection clears quickly!


----------



## mamabadger (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SublimeBirthGirl* 
If everything feels okay, why let someone go exploring, that's my philosophy.

I agree. I think there are far too many pelvic exams done for no good reason.


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

The only time I had one done was when I had stitches that still hurt six weeks after the birth. With my other births, my MW said that if I was feeling fine there was no need for her to see anything.


----------



## Snork (Feb 17, 2007)

I've never had one.


----------

